# PRISE MICRO POWERMAC G5



## powerxav (12 Mai 2011)

J'ai un combiné micro casque avec deux prises RCA, une se bracnche en façade sour le bouton d'alimentation (prise casque) jusque là tout va, par contre l'autre (prise micro) se branche logiquement derrière sur entrée audio, mais comment l'activer ? je crois que c'est dans les préférences sons mais je comprends pas tout 

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Al_Copett (17 Mai 2011)

L'entrée à l'arrière de ta machine est de type audio-line, c'est à dire quelle est prévue pour des signaux de l'ordre de 400 milivolts.
Ce qui correspond au signal que délivre la sortie d'un lecteur CD ou d'un tuner que l'on connecte sur un amplificateur dans le cas d'une chaine HIFI avec éléments séparés.
Généralement les micros ne délivrent que quelques milivolts, tu dois dans ce cas utiliser un préamplificateur ou la solution la plus simple est d'utiliser un micro USB.

Les réglages audio se trouvent dans les Préférences/Son, dans l'onglet Entrée tu dois choisir "Entrée de ligne" et tu règles la sensibilité en déplaçant le curseur.

Voici un extrait des spécifications des entée/sortie audio d'un PowerMac Late_2005, les derniers en fait.

Analog Audio Specifications
Sample rate: 32 kHz, 44.1 kHz, 48 kHz, 64 kHz, 88.2 kHz, or 96 kHz
Jack type: 1/8&#8221; mini
Bits per sample: 16-bit or 24-bit
Frequency response: 20 Hz to -20 kHz, +0.5 dB/-3 dB
Sound out using the headphone jack
Output voltage: 1.4 volts (root mean square) (Vrms) (+4 dB&#956
Output impedance: 24 ohms
Output power: 90 milliwatts (mW)
Signal-to-noise ratio: Greater than 90 dB
Total harmonic distortion: Less than -80 dB (0.01 percent)
Channel separation: Greater than 65 dB

*Analog audio line-in
Maximum input voltage: 2 Vrms (+8 dB&#956
Input impedance: Greater than 47 kilohms*


----------

